# Coil Spring Suspension trailer



## CrewCabMax (Jul 20, 2009)

I just picked up a new(to me) boat and it has one of the trailers with the coil spring type suspension. I was wondering if these are good trailers?? Pulling it home, i really didnt care for it much. I've only ever had leaf spring susp. trailers before, and these ones seem to move A LOT more than a my old trailer. I dont really care for it right now, but wondered if there are advantages to having this setup over a leaf spring type setup. Thanks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2009)

You know, now that you mention it... I've never even seen a coil spring boat trailer.

I would assume that there is probably a pretty good reason for that but I don't know. :shock:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

was the trailer loaded when you pulled it home?

what dont you like about it? too much bouncing? if so i bet installing some shocks will solve your problem


----------



## ben2go (Jul 20, 2009)

Some of those did have shocks.They load has a softer ride and the tires don't bounce of the ground as easily with coil springs.


----------



## MikeA57 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does it look anything like the trailer in my signature? It's my understanding that leaf springs distribute the weight better and don't bounce around as much - but if it's like mine it is extremely well built and strong.

Mike


----------



## lcdr frank (Oct 2, 2009)

Cost is a major factor in selling a trailer. Coil suspension is very expensive to build and does not offer any real advantage over leaf springs or torsion axle for small trailers.

frank


----------

